# Cracks in Auger Housing



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

I just discovered a nice crack in my auger housing in my 1973 32" 10000 series.

I am not exactly thrilled about this, since it was certainly there before I bought the machine and I overlooked it.

How hard is it to repair something like this? I'd ideally like to hammer it back into place and weld it. Is it even worth repairing?

Honestly I am getting fed up with this thing. Between replacement parts being non-existent and now this, what a PITA.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Plenty of Steel to Weld, unlike Today's Junk. Hammer and Weld it. Parts are Available if You Know Where to Look.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You can drill a hole at the end of the crack, to at least help stop it from spreading further. One way to repair it would be to clean up the rust where it needs to be welded, and somehow get it back into position (maybe clamps, vs hammering?), then weld it. When I bought my Ariens (much newer), I discovered a broken weld at the corner of the bucket. Fortunately it wasn't bent, so welding it back together wasn't a big deal. 

Because this "flap" goes over a bent area of the other piece, you might be able to hammer/clamp it back into-position, drill a hole through both, and run a bolt through them. If you can weld it yourself, great, do that. But if not, this might be a simpler, cheaper approach. 

Sorry to hear about the issues. Hopefully once you get it back in-shape, it will be ready for years of service, without additional hassle.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Had similar on my Yardman 7100, just welded it up, primed and painted,... better than new ....


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Plenty of Steel to Weld, unlike Today's Junk. Hammer and Weld it. Parts are Available if You Know Where to Look.


Thanks Jack - it _is_ pretty thick.



RedOctobyr said:


> You can drill a hole at the end of the crack, to at least help stop it from spreading further. One way to repair it would be to clean up the rust where it needs to be welded, and somehow get it back into position (maybe clamps, vs hammering?), then weld it. When I bought my Ariens (much newer), I discovered a broken weld at the corner of the bucket. Fortunately it wasn't bent, so welding it back together wasn't a big deal.
> 
> Because this "flap" goes over a bent area of the other piece, you might be able to hammer/clamp it back into-position, drill a hole through both, and run a bolt through them. If you can weld it yourself, great, do that. But if not, this might be a simpler, cheaper approach.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the issues. Hopefully once you get it back in-shape, it will be ready for years of service, without additional hassle.


The drill and bolt idea is pretty good. I don't have a welder which makes this frustrating but next season I will give this a try.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats pretty common on 10000 series when people dont change/adjust their skids and scraper. just hammer the metal back weld it and adjust skids, more then likely scraper is shot. i can see somebody neglected to replace there skids, metals gone and you can see through to concrete


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Broke on my JD because the skids weren't adjusted. No big deal just pushed it back to the original weld spot and welded it up, never had another issue out of the housing. Did have to replace the clearing blade though. I still need new skids but I'll get through this winter.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ive had to weld MTD blowers where the bucket and body hook together. Common on them to crack, there is alot of flex in the connection. Weld em up and carry on. As long as there is enough metal you can weld it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

yup, nothing to get bent out of shape about. Especially on a 1973 machine. 45 years old. You would have cracks and scrapes and be bent out of shape too at 45.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful meat to cook up there, no problem.

Clean it up, clamp and tack the flanged part first then do the actual crack. Drill the end as suggested to help stop the spread, and to give the weld a place to 'bite' there.

Piece o' cake. ccasion14:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

WalkThisWhey said:


> I just discovered a nice crack in my auger housing in my 1973 32" 10000 series.
> 
> I am not exactly thrilled about this, since it was certainly there before I bought the machine and I overlooked it.
> 
> ...




Don't be discouraged !!!

Can be easily fixed, and as jack said.... all parts are available, just know where to look. 
If your capable of removing the bucket assembly, and willing to travel 45 minutes with it to my shop we can get you fixed up in no time. I'm usually available only on weekends, your project is an easy one to salvage and keep it running another 40 years. No charge for labor, just welding supplies. 
PM me and we can get details worked out, be glad to keep another ariens alive and kicking !!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Weld-er-up...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Clean up what you can, clean off the paint and take something like a MAPP torch and warm the area up then a little hammer and dolly work to straighten out the bent metal then weld it up. Had more than one Ariens with broken welds etc and if a welding putz like me can weld them up then I'm sure you can. Don't have a welder - clean it up and take it to a machine shop, I don't think they'd charge much to weld it up.


----------

